# Silverliner V's



## Acela150 (Oct 27, 2010)

I quote Septa's website:

Celebrate With SEPTA

Friday, October 29 at 9:30 a.m.

A press event is being held at Suburban Station on Track 0 to announce the first set of Silverliner V cars in passenger service.

About time something good comes from this!

Steve


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Oct 27, 2010)

We won't know iif its good news till the real testing is done, the public.

If they accept them the processs is over, if public hates the car its not acceptable product.


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 27, 2010)

The public has already judged them just by comments on youtube. While it's true they can't replace the SL's II's and III's I think people are jumping to conclusions when they say oh they're junk or oh they'll last ten years. While we don't know how long they'll run everyone is entitled to an opinion. My opinion, When I'm able to ride them I'll judge then. But agreed the public is the real test!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 28, 2010)

I walked through the set they had at National Train Day in Philly. I have to a admit I have one 5 minute SEPTA ride under my belt, so I have no idea what the current fleet is like but based on what I saw I didn't there was anything wrong with the Vs.


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 29, 2010)

Did you look at the welds?? The welds are some of the worse I've seen! :unsure: It looks like they forced pieces into place. Overall the building of it gets a D+ in my book. The interior gets a B for its lack of places to put oversized bags and the new full cabs in one end of the married cars. On the pilot cars 802 has a "full cab" and 801 has the "half cab" with a seat open for "railfans". It should be noted that this is one of the most heated issues of the cars. Me personally if I was an Engineer on Septa's Railroad Division or RRD I wouldn't mind a half cab. But that is a BIG topic. No one knows the status of the Singlets as far as half cab or full cab. The doors get a C. Due to the idea of the doors in the middle, and no one knows how low platforms will be handled. The Electronics get a C+. The signage on the outside looks ok but it's the signage on the inside worries me. The electronics are what's weighing the cars down. These cars are also 10,000 pounds overweight! :blink: But overall they get a C+ as of right now. Just touring them. When I ride them that's when I'll give my final grade.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 31, 2010)

Acela150 said:


> Did you look at the welds?? The welds are some of the worse I've seen! :unsure: It looks like they forced pieces into place. Overall the building of it gets a D+ in my book. The interior gets a B for its lack of places to put oversized bags and the new full cabs in one end of the married cars. On the pilot cars 802 has a "full cab" and 801 has the "half cab" with a seat open for "railfans". It should be noted that this is one of the most heated issues of the cars. Me personally if I was an Engineer on Septa's Railroad Division or RRD I wouldn't mind a half cab. But that is a BIG topic. No one knows the status of the Singlets as far as half cab or full cab. The doors get a C. Due to the idea of the doors in the middle, and no one knows how low platforms will be handled. The Electronics get a C+. The signage on the outside looks ok but it's the signage on the inside worries me. The electronics are what's weighing the cars down. These cars are also 10,000 pounds overweight! :blink: But overall they get a C+ as of right now. Just touring them. When I ride them that's when I'll give my final grade.



Agree with Acela150. Let's give our final grade once we've ridden them. Do you know what lines they will be assigned to first?


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 31, 2010)

Here  is the schedule for the week. I believe after this it will be random appearances. I was at the press conference announcing revenue service. Sadly I missed the First ride to Cynwyd or Wilmington. My first chance will be Wednesday. So then I'll judge for myself.

Steve


----------

